# What can you do with green persimmons?



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

And I mean grassy green, with just a little orange at the tip. Someone harvested their tree and gave out a bunch of these. I have them sitting on a sunny windowsill, but don't have much faith they'll ever be edible. I've picked after first frost as my rule.

Clues anyone?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

What we used to do with them as children, was to pick a "switch" (a green limb from a very young tree, it must be very limber), strip off the leaves, stick the green persimmon on the end and fling the persimmon. It would go hundreds of yards with the right switch. Ahhh....the memories!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

I taught my younger sister to keep her cotton picking hands off my candy using a green persimmon when I was a boy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2011)

We used them for entertainment back in the 50's. You take a bite, we'd all laugh at your expression. You pass it to the next person, they take a bite, we all laugh at his expression. And so on. A good time was had by all!!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

You can pick them orange, but not ripe, and put them in the freezer for their chill. I've never heard of anyone actually picking them green. I wouldn't be optimistic, either.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

ROFL You guys/gals are bad!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, we used to call them "turning your mouth inside out". Not much else can do that. Anyone in the south knows what that means!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

If it turned your mouth inside out, it wasn't ripe. Wait until they are a little soft, and they are very sweet.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazingly, they are coloring up, but softening at the same time, so it's still not the best way to harvest. They were bagged too, so some have cuts & are spoiling. Tried the best two, sort of mealy instead of that lovely gelatinous texture, but still OK. A little puckery at the base, definitely cooking quality.

So the lesson for me is still to wait until they have good color, pick carefully and box them, no jumble bags. Oh, and of course, never turn down offers of fruit! :happy:


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

You will do better if you let them get a beautiful orange, after the first frost, then freeze them.......to use the persimmon, it is easier to squish it through a colander for the puree...


----------



## smwhipple (3 mo ago)

Had a branch fall down. Used a mandolin to slice them and then dehydrated then for 11 hours. It worked pretty well, they’re not as good as the fully orange ones I did last year, but at least I used the fallen ones.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

@smwhipple and @Mariesays, this is an 11 year old thread, so you may not see responses from the OPs.

That said, goats love persimmons, ripe or not, and they do not seem to pucker up from eating unripe persimmons.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

If you are wanting to kiss someone they will help you get a good pucker.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

If you accidentally eat an unripe persimmon, you can counteract the horrible pucker effect by swabbing your mouth with baking soda. It neutralizes the "yuck" in the fruit.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I’m thinking they’d make good slingshot ammo.


----------

